
Del.icio.us - kome
http://del.icio.us/
======
glenstein
Delicious was for a time at the cultural nerve center of the web, and I think
had the potential to be something like a twitter or a reddit if stewarded
correctly.

I like to think there was an alternate reality where Yahoo didn't run itself
into the ground, and took its properties: delicious, flickr, tumblr, its
massive userbase across fantasy sports, groups, news, messenger, geocities and
answers, its email service, and a better-executed alliance with Mozilla and
rode them into prominence and relevance.

All the pieces were there, just the management vision appears not to have
been.

~~~
nikhizzle
Ex-yahoo here, thought I would add my 2 cents. Yahoo under Jerry and Filo
(love them both, this is not personal) had a twin culture of niceness and
bureaucracy which killed us. Here are an example of each:

1\. Niceness - a coworker decided to just randomly not show up for work (not
WFH, just disappear occasionally). I took it to management, and was told we
don’t want to hurt his feelings.

2\. Bureaucracy - I left yahoo to go to Facebook. At Facebook, if you needed a
server, you would go to an internal tool, slide a slider and click a button.
At Yahoo, you had to take a proposal to a committee led by a cofounder, and
then be repeatedly shot down until you finally persevered.

~~~
organsnyder
Hard to tell without context, but that first example could easily be a
positive: not only is extending grace to employees ethically a good thing to
do, but it can also lead to increased productivity in the long run.

Of course, if the employee was completely MIA for an extended period of time
and no effort was made to contact them, that's neither ethical nor productive.

~~~
nikhizzle
The employee was taking off days without taking vacation to work on hobbies
without telling HR or Management. He was just not showing up. This happened
with many employees all the time.

~~~
idlewords
My coworker at a Yahoo office in SF moved to Uruguay (where his wife is from)
and then expected the company to fly him in for important meetings. He got
away with it for a bit before HR caught wind. Even for them it was too much.

~~~
HappyDreamer
He got fired? Or moved back to SF?

~~~
prepend
Judging by the other stories I expect HR cracking down would be something “no
more first class flights, only business.”

~~~
ghaff
HR's issue was probably more along the lines of you're violating internal
policies and probably various tax, etc. laws if you're supposedly living in
one place and are actually living somewhere else--especially in a different
country.

------
palotasb
For future reference, this is what the page says as of this HN post:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20200729083406/http://del.icio.us...](http://web.archive.org/web/20200729083406/http://del.icio.us/)

> July 15, 2020

> Hi, my name is Maciej Ceglowski, the latest (and hopefully last) owner of
> del.icio.us.

> The site will be back online soon. If you had data stored on del.icio.us
> after 2010, you'll be able to export it here.

> [...]

> You can reach me at maciej@ceglowski.com

I also hope the site will be back online.

~~~
audiometry
Isn't this the guy that runs delicious's excellent successor Pinboard.io ?? I
have been using pinboard ever since adn it's been a great service.

~~~
brigandish
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/) (pinboard.io is apparently
someone else's and up for sale - if it's yours, nicely done;)

------
flocial
This is probably one of my favorite developments coming from the quarantine.
Maciej Ceglowski is a keeper of the torch reminding us of what the web used to
be: a weird place filled with weird people who were guided by curious
intellects and a belief that the internet can and would liberate us in some
strange and amazing way.

Before social media amplified celebrity worship and extreme positions,
everyone's voice on the web was only given weight by the merit or personality
of what was said. No matter how popular you were on the old internet your
voice was never loud enough to silence another. People were mostly anonymous
(in practice because governments were caught off guard) and anyone could start
a quirky website that was suddenly the talk of the town.

I miss the old internet that inspired a lot of brilliant and all too
idealistic people to code into the night and bring us these amazing
innovations. In some ways Mark Zuckerberg was cut from the old cloth. The
original Facebook was in many ways amazing, quickly evolving, and so open.
Everything took a turn for the worse with advertising.

Thank you Maciej for the trip down memory lane. Some of us may cling to the
past but I hope there's another version of you and the old guard of the
internet waiting for us or our future generations when we are gone.

~~~
mercer
> In some ways Mark Zuckerberg was cut from the old cloth. The original
> Facebook was in many ways amazing, quickly evolving, and so open. Everything
> took a turn for the worse with advertising.

At the same time, for me, Facebook was the first example of the internet
becoming more samey, centralized and where its users became more consumers of
a platform instead of individual creators.

When I first got to use Facebook (after it had opened up to more than just
users from particular US universities), I loved the fact that it had a
cohesive look and feel. The newsfeed I was a bit less enthusiastic about, but
hey it was convenient compared to visiting my friends' profile pages.

But over time I kind of started missing actively visiting the 'page' of a
friend, and especially the craziness in how they were able to modify their
myspace/cu2/hyves.nl/etc. pages. Sure, it was often ugly as hell, filled with
emoji, psychedelic backgrounds, and autoplaying music. but it was /them/
expressing themselves.

I think a lot of what's turned out to be problematic about Facebook (and
perhaps the broader internet) is that most platforms have completely locked
down people's ability to express themselves to comments and a tiny little
profile picture next to it.

~~~
dhosek
That customizability on MySpace was a security nightmare. My wife was the head
of the security team back in the day and a lot of what they did to secure the
site was duct tape and baling wire. It was kind of entertaining to log onto
the hacker forums and see commentary on my wife's work for the day.

~~~
myself248
I would read that memoir!

~~~
Multicomp
Seconded. I bet if we could get a pipe between someone using nuance dragon and
an Amazon print as you go book service, we could sell a lot more of these
extremely niche books / memoirs.

~~~
jevogel
My business idea inspired by your comment:

1\. Users of site request and upvote requests for individual memoirs, and
comment with their questions and prompts, which are also upvoted. Similar to
an AMA. Upvotes are purchased with preorder deposits, and if the subject
accepts, the funds will be transferred from users to site. Similar to
Kickstarter.

2\. Subject sees that their name is high up and accepts the memoir invitation.
A tool allows them to select the questions and prompts they want to use.

3\. An app plays the prompts using text to speech and records the conversation
with the subject, performing a live transcription.

4\. The transcript is sent to an editor, who fixes any transcription mistakes
and adds some organization so the book has some sense of flow. Using a
transcript and audio combination editor, the interview audio is recut to match
the text.

5\. The edited transcript is sent through a template and sent to Amazon's
publishing service. Audio goes through similar process for corresponding audio
book. Preordered copies are delivered to the users that upvoted the subject.
Revenue is split between site and subject. If successful, subject releases a
sequel written in a more traditional way and offers it to the same users.

~~~
myself248
I'd love an option, as a backer, to get the raw interview audio. Call me a
skeptic on recuts preserving nuance.

But yeah, I'd set aside a monthly budget for backing such memoirs, even if I
never listen to the results, simply getting them made about subjects I find
interesting feels like a worthwhile use of a few bucks.

------
crazygringo
Not to rain on the parade, but serious question: are bookmarks actually useful
anymore?

It's funny, I'm trying to remember when I simply stopped using bookmarks. 5
years ago, maybe? 10? I'm not entirely sure. I used to have elaborate folder
hierachies of bookmarks in my browser.

But at some point, I realized anytime I needed something, it was faster to
just type a keyword or two in the address bar. Either it was there in my
history, autosuggested, or my search engine would find it. So maybe it was
when Chrome debuted the Omnibox?

I suppose it was around the same time I started primarily accessing files on
my computer/drive with search (Drive, Spotlight) rather than navigating
folders.

A few years later, I stopped organizing my 1000's of tracks into playlists by
mood/theme, because now I can just think of a single track I'm in the mood
for, and start a Spotify Radio based on that track.

In other words: I no longer extensively curate, because you just don't have to
anymore, beyond a kind of bare minimum (a few project folders, a mega
"favorite tracks" playlist).

So I guess I'm just curious: Delicious was _wonderful_ when it existed. But
even if it were brought back, is it a service people need anymore? Or have we
moved on to a new paradigm?

~~~
masukomi
I currently have 13,229 bookmarks in Pinboard.in. They are all cross
referenced with multiple useful tags and I add maybe 3+ every day.

Google is a poor substitute because it gives me pages of results for what I
need and they may or may not be any good. I may have to search again. I may
have to click through 4 or five pages before i find one that's useful even
though i've been to a useful one before.

Searching in my bookmarks gives me ones that are KNOWN useful, AND because of
Pinboard's archival feature they are still available even after the site has
disappeared.

I bookmark things _I_ find useful and things I think will be likely be useful
to the people in my circles. Then when a friend says "hey is there a good tool
for x?" I can say "yes, and here's a link to it" even if i don't use that
tool. Or, i can link them to full pages of useful bookmarks on a topic.

So yeah, I have thousands of curated links of _useful_ things and pieces of
information that are on the internet or _were_ on the internet. I use it
daily. I share links with others regularly. I'm constantly thankful when i can
read the content of that blog post I bookmarked that described X better than
anything currently out there... but no longer exists on the internet. It's
also great for research. I can make a new tag for some topic I'm gathering
info on (maybe competitors for a future project) and when i am ready to start
processing that info i have a whole list of easily accessible links to go
through.

re "is it a service people need anymore?" Note that the reason the thing that
started off this discussion exists is because enough people are paying him
money to use Pinboard.in that he was able to spend unknown thousands of
dollars on Delicious for the SOLE purpose of shuttering it and putting it in
read-only mode. He probably got some users who transferred their accounts to
Pinboard.in out of the deal, but that wasn't his primary goal by all accounts.

~~~
Chirael
Yeah, active Pinboard user as well, coming from del.icio.us a number of years
ago. Have 35,549 bookmarks in Pinboard as of right now, will almost certainly
be a bit higher by the end of the day. Definitely a personal knowledge
repository. I can't tell you how many times I'll be talking to someone and
say, "You know, I read an article about that a few months back... let me send
you the link" \- really useful. I also like when I save a really good link and
see that others have linked it too, and then I can explore what else those
folks have bookmarked with that same tag; it's a great way to find other high-
quality pages. Kind of "social bookmarking" :)

~~~
hhsuey
I think you're right. However, personally, I can - 95% of the time - remember
a few words from the page that allows me to search it on Google. 95% is
conservative figure. I honestly don't remember the last time I couldn't find
something. Might have been a year ago. Furthermore, it's usually much more
accurate to simply search your own browse history. Granted, one might need to
delete the history or that can get large, but I usually only need to search
for something within a year of the last retrieval.

~~~
idlewords
One thing I've learned from running a bookmarking site is that people have
vastly different experiences and practices with re-finding stuff online, which
sometimes makes it hard not to talk past one another. It turns out the way we
remember, find, and re-find stuff is very idiosyncratic, and the success of it
depends a lot on the subject domain.

------
whym
Ask HN: Why did delicious.com fail? (2017)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15493212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15493212)

After some digging, the above thread seemed like the most informative one as
to what happened to Delicious (with a top comment from joshu, no less).

~~~
conjectures
This made me nostalgic for RSS. Is anyone reviving that in a nice way?

~~~
0-O-0
It never went away. If you want experience similar to Google Reader - there
are several clients (but better ones require paid subscription). RSS feeds are
still there.

~~~
dvtrn
_RSS feeds are still there_

And so heavily truncated, spoiling the point in many (but not all) cases of
having an RSS feed entirely.

~~~
osmarks
Some RSS reader applications can fetch/view the page each RSS entry points to
if the actual entries don't have the right information.

~~~
dvtrn
Certainly true enough! I'm just saddened, I suppose-that such a feature needs
to exist in the first place.

------
haywirez
What a hero — love how the story of Pinboard stacks up against the long-term
unsustainability of VC-funded and overhyped startups. Quote from the 2011
article[0]:

"My dream is to keep this a one-person project," says Ceglowski. "I am
competing against billionaires like the YouTube guys running Delicious and I
can hold my own. The tools I use have gotten so good and they are the same
ones that Yahoo and Google use."

I hope to do the same one day with Soundcloud!

[0]
[http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,288...](http://content.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2094921_2094923_2094924-2,00.html)

~~~
duxup
It does seem like there might be room out there for things that aren't
unicorns, but are sustainable / good products that can operate, even at a
profit, with small teams.

I always think of / mention Gumroad when I think of that:

[https://sahillavingia.com/reflecting](https://sahillavingia.com/reflecting)

I worry in the rush to the tip top we lose some good products / services /
economic activity that are billion dollar wins... but are still way good
ideas.

~~~
semireg
The tooling has become insanely good, so long as you trust the shoulders of
the giants you’re standing on. For example, a month ago the Electron team
introduced a bug that made my Microsoft Store app think it was outside the
store. The users of my app were not happy - so I looked into how I could test
the app “in the store” as a beta ... it’s basically an exercise in
frustration. Package flights are a joke, build numbers don’t make a package
unique. Just all sorts of hassle for a store that’s 1% (I’m being generous)
the size of Apple’s.

Anywho, I’m a solo developer that created a desktop electron app that lets you
design and print labels (either roll or sheets) and can import spreadsheet
data for use in text, barcodes and even colors. It’s been a hell of a ride so
far because my customers run the gamut of “organizing my yarn” to “storing
nuclear isotopes.” I get emails and calls like, “I need to print 15,000 labels
by Tuesday or I’m fired!” Those are always fun. My customers are in my small
town of Minnesota USA, California, UAE, Russia, China, India, Brazil,
Australia, NZ. I have global reach in this funky little niche.

All this made possible by some insane tooling (and toiling). It’s a really fun
time to be a developer... even if my app takes up 500MB memory. Ha!

You can download my app from [https://label.live](https://label.live)

~~~
vandahm
I don't have anything to contribute to the greater discussion, but I just
wanted to thank you for building your app and sharing a link to it. Making
labels isn't something that I often do, but when I have to do it, I need to
make a lot of them, and that's always a pain. I'm going to give your solution
a try as soon as I get off of work.

~~~
semireg
Hey, thanks! I didn't grow up dreaming of becoming a label printer app expert,
but here I am... at your service. I'm glad to be here for you. Please reach
out (via Label LIVE support) if you have any questions/comments.

------
jelv
Pinboard/Maciej bought it 3 years ago and put it into read-only mode. Details:
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious...](https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/06/pinboard_acquires_delicious/)

~~~
markstos
So is the news this month that he plans to make it read/write again?

~~~
maxerickson
I don't think write is in the works.

~~~
ihuman
If it's still read-only, then what's changing?

~~~
ink_13
You'll be able to get your old bookmarks out and then migrate to Pinboard.

------
millstone
This is old school weird web!

For those who did not experience it, del.icio.us was a bookmarking service,
and one of the first to have "tags", but also had a sense of fresh discovery.
You can bookmark and tag your sites. But you can also browse the bookmarks and
tags of people you know, and people they know, getting deeper, freed from
algorithmic manipulation. Like Wikipedia, but you start at you.

~~~
_the_inflator
Yep, I have fond memories of delicious (they featured a browser add-on to ease
the bookmarking process).

Delicious, Digg, Technorati, StumbledUpon - those were the days!

~~~
piva00
Delicious, Digg, StumbledUpon and slashdot were my main fresh content feed
back in the days, found so many useful articles and fun websites through
them...

~~~
doctor_eval
And Freshmeat...

------
binarysneaker
I gave up on delicious a long time ago, after it has changed hands several
times and the code-base had reverted to a steaming pile of pre-web-2.0 shit.
The browser extensions has all mostly died a long time before, and mobile apps
were non existent. I tried every replacement, but nothing was quite like
delicious was in the glory days.

Then raindrop.io appeared. It's another one-dev project, but it's like a
polished delicious, has working browser extensions, and even it's own mobile
app. Worth a look, no affiliation. (Now if only I could figure out whether
it's created by the GRU cyber division to gather intelligence )

~~~
wackget
Does it support working offline only? If it can't connect to the internet, it
can't spy on you.

~~~
myth_drannon
Well, your saved bookmarks can be accessed by people you didn't not authorize
(GRU...) which I guess the same applies for del.icio.us or pinboard.in (NSA
and others).

------
tomduncalf
Haha I swear I read something on here the other day about how trends are
circular and it won't be long until del.icio.us is back, and here we are!

I seem to recall del.icio.us being a great discovery tool, as well as a great
way to catalog your bookmarks (another discovery tool that was great for a
while was Stumbleupon). Will be interesting to see if anyone can bring back
some of that "old school" curated/personal discovery vibe, which feels like
it's becoming more relevant again with the recent discussion around Google
results.

~~~
Kunix
I loved StumbleUpon, and I find myself missing a discovery tool like that one.
Reddit and other websites give me the impression of running in loop. If anyone
has good discovery tools to recommend!

~~~
ergest
I second this! Algorithmic discovery tools solve for sameness whereas
StumbleUpon solved for variety. It was a wonderful tool for breaking out of
thought bubbles.

------
fosco
I do not use this or pinboard, but I like this guy.

from:
[https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/07/eight_years_of_victory/](https://blog.pinboard.in/2017/07/eight_years_of_victory/)

>As every year, I'd like to thank all Pinboard users, old and new, for their
support and their custom. I know there are lots of rival bookmarking services
out there.

>I will consume them, one by one, like I consumed the pie.

there is a picture of a beautiful pie. brilliant!

~~~
recroad
I use pinboard. It breaks pretty frequently for me (I use the JSON feeds for
some non-traditional purposes) but he's always quick to respond and get it
back up, so that's what keeps me a paying customer. For normal bookmarking,
it's a great app.

------
kerrsclyde
I went to a talk by Joshua Schachter not that long after del.icio.us started
gaining traction. It was a most fantastic time for the web, the possibilities
seemed endless. I happen to think if it hadn't been bought by Yahoo! who
seemed to have no vision for it then it would still be a tool I relied on.

~~~
julienchastang
I am surprised to see Joshua Schachter only mentioned once throughout this
entire thread. I loved the story of how he started Del.icio.us from
essentially nothing. He was one of my heroes at the time.

~~~
joshu
:)

~~~
julienchastang
Josh, what are you up to these days? The wikipedia page dedicated to you is
out-of-date.

~~~
joshu
I'm raising a venture fund and working on some new projects in the meantime. I
also do a bunch of plotter art stuff at
[http://instagram.com/jodhus](http://instagram.com/jodhus)

~~~
julienchastang
That's cool. We had a plotter (HP, I believe) in the early 80s. In some ways,
nothing compares to old-style plotters.

~~~
joshu
Yep. I use a CNC router converted to hold a paintbrush/pen/whatever, but also
an HP 7575a, which is glorious.

------
EwanToo
For those who are wondering who's involved, Maciej Ceglowski is the owner of
[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)

------
notatoad
2 weeks ago on twitter: "No, I am not bringing back the insanely popular free
competitor to my primary source of income."

[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1283932062794186752](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1283932062794186752)

------
wcerfgba
Aw yeah! I used to use this site all the time, I had quite a lot of bookmarks
in here. I think I have an export floating around somewhere but it will be
great to see the site up again.

I always found the folksonomy model for aggregating and finding content very
interesting, unfortunately it seems to have fallen out of fashion as sites
like del.icio.us disappeared.

~~~
peebeebee
I still use pinboard.in Just a single guy programming it, and asking a small
fee. No ads. No extra stupid features. The web like it should be IMHO.

~~~
gjkhkldajghl
Maciej, the person who posted this update to del.icio.us, is the owner and
maintainer of pinboard.

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
I wonder how that's going to work, whether he's going to keep both as-is in
parallel or what the plans are.

~~~
Gaelan
I believe he's said he will run Del.icio.us read-only.

------
jacek
I absolutely loved del.icio.us back in the day and I would love to use it
again. No other method of bookmarking/collecting sites worked for me as well
as del.icio.us. And I have never found the right alternative.

~~~
test1235
pinboard was what I started paying for, after reading lots of HN praise.

[https://pinboard.in](https://pinboard.in)

~~~
invalidusernam3
The message on del.icio.us is by the same guy behind pinboard (Maciej
Cegłowski)

------
iso1631
I'm shocked by the number of people calling a website founded in 2003 as "old
school". That was 3 years after the dot-com bust!

~~~
benibela
We should bring back the webrings

~~~
zanderwohl
webring.js - who's got dibs on the javascript library?

~~~
benibela
No!

For the old-school feel it must be without javascript

------
SNACKeR99
I loved del.icio.us back in the day. So much, that when it went down for a few
days in 2003, I wrote a clone of it that I still use to this day, self-hosted.
I also archive the text content of the page, which has saved me a few times.
At this point I have about 11,000 bookmarked URLs, and if nothing else, it's a
fun way to find out what I was doing on a given day.

------
chanux
This reminded me of rememberthemilk.

It's still there!
[https://www.rememberthemilk.com/](https://www.rememberthemilk.com/)

~~~
kwanbix
What does it have to do with delicious?

~~~
devin
It was very much of the same era.

------
keith__talent
Is this for real; it's like Jesus coming back and he might have my bookmarks,
oh Crikes!

~~~
mikro2nd
It'll have your bookmarks, but will they resolve to any pages/sites that still
exist in 2020?

------
maxbaines
the bookmark space for me is still broken, I think delicious were close to
fixing this in there early days pre yahoo.

I cant wait to see all my bookmarks from 2000's probably just gifs but
memories.

good luck Maciej Ceglowski

~~~
whatch
Haven't used the service from original post. But I already feel like that
about the stuff I saved in Pocket since 2011 (now owned by Mozilla). Back then
it was called Read It Later

~~~
zimmund
This also reminds me of my bookmarks from StumbleUpon. Flash games and cool
sites -most of them not working today-.

------
CalRobert
I never used del.icio.us but am I wrong in thinking that getting bookmarks
from 10 years ago will just give a bunch of 404's?

~~~
zimpenfish
That's why he offered an archiving service :)

Seems to be doing ok for me at least -

> 59795 of your bookmarks have been archived, representing 93% of your
> collection. 4380 bookmarks have not been stored due to errors: not found
> 2298, server error 970, (bunch of other small stuff)

~~~
CalRobert
Ah, cool!

------
Maha-pudma
I used to use stumbleupon a lot. I had an xmarks account for bookmark syncing
before that went paid for. I now just use Firefox's built in syncing service.

Having never seen the point of a social bookmarking service can someone tell
me reasons why I should consider using something like this? What were the
benefits over my private bookmarks. I obviously remember it back in the day
but viewed it the same I do most social networks, with suspicion.

~~~
jwr
I use pinboard to get a bottomless bucket for interesting bookmarks that is
shared between browsers and platforms. Browsers and platforms come and go, but
Maciek's service stays reliably the same.

I could use better (as in faster and incremental) search, but otherwise I love
the functionality.

~~~
Maha-pudma
Fair play to the guy for creating pinboard, I don't use it, but assume since
it's a subscription service he/the site isn't selling your data for
advertising. I just can't see myself needing it, much as I like discovering
new stuff (one of the reasons I'm on HN), I won't pay to store bookmarks.

------
g5becks
This makes me feel kind of nostalgic. Makes me think about when I first got
into SEO and ezinearticles dominated serps, and the best places to post
content was hubpages and squidoo. Reddit, digg, delicious, stumble upon, furl,
fark, etc were just places we used to link to our article pages. I never
really would’ve thought reddit would be what it is today.

------
dillutedfixer
Awesome!! I hope they bring back that feature that would load a random
bookmark. I used to discover so much weird and cool stuff on the internet that
way, kinda like HN ;) Conversation starters for days. The Roy Orbison wrapped
in clingfilm fanfic group was still by far the most “unique” thing I ever came
across.

------
westurner
The Firefox (and Chromium) bookmarks storage and sync systems still don't
persist tags!

"Allow reading and writing bookmark tags"
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916)

Notes re: how this could be standardized with JSON-LD:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916#c116](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1225916#c116)

The existing Web Experiment for persisting bookmark tags:
[https://github.com/azappella/webextension-experiment-
tags/bl...](https://github.com/azappella/webextension-experiment-
tags/blob/master/experiments/tags/api.js)

------
nvarsj
del.icio.us was the epitome of web search and discovery for me. I used it over
other search engines back in the day. It was great at finding sites on
esoteric topics. I think human curated search like this is the best kind.
Unfortunately those days are long gone and we have the Web by Google now.

~~~
julienchastang
I completely agree. del.icio.us search results were often phenomenally good,
better than Google for certain types of searches at the time.

------
psychart
What got me hooked on delicious back on the days was the addons, replace
firefox bookmarks and well integrated add button, not like nowadays javascript
bookmarklets opening a popup, im trying bookmarks.dev but dont see the point
in using it how it is today.

And of course suggested tags.

------
jslakro
After del.icio.us shutdown my bookmarking simply exploded, splashing in any
existent service, Keep, twitter favs, feedly read-laters, g+ +1 posts, myself
emails, plaintext, around 8 browsers favs (mobile and desktop) along 10 years.

------
fergie
Great news! I was genuinely baffled when they shut it down. Easily one of the
best and most influential websites of its time. In terms of content it was on
a par with HN, Slashdot and Reddit, with a slight bias towards design.

------
VectorLock
I started using del.icio.us VERY early in its inception but stopped well
before the sell off. This part struck me though.

>If you had data on the site before 2010, whether I still have it depends on
whether you completed the "opt-in" process in 2011, when Yahoo transferred the
site to AVOS.

I'm not sure I ever remember doing that (although it was 9 years ago). But I
think I still do have an old export left over...

Hopefully there will be an import feature that can read the same data file,
because I'd be interested in returning to it under Pinboard's stewardship.

------
djsumdog
I had the Delicious Firefox plugin until that stopped working. I've been
meaning to go through the Firefox sqlite databases and try to export all my
old bookmarks/tags that were synced. I can grep references to delicious in
there, so they might still exist.

I've poked around in the tables a little bit but haven't done any deep dives.
I'm pretty sure I didn't opt in during the transfer and also I don't have
access to the e-mail address I used on delicious, so my data, on that old
service I'm sure is long gone.

------
egorfine
How relevant would be del.icio.us these days?

(edit: typo)

~~~
Scarblac
It's content discovery without any algorithms involved, and only works well on
things that have actual URLs (so no dynamically generated "feeds" and so on).

Who knows, maybe the world is thirsty for that.

~~~
sawaruna
I've been writing a bit about content discovery sans algorithms and I think
there is at least some number of people would be interested in it. Social
curation is appealing, though I'm not sure how popular a dedicated site for
curated link sharing would be. While things like Reddit, Twitter, etc. are not
1 to 1 replacements, I think it serves a similar purpose for a lot of people.

~~~
zozbot234
Reddit, Twitter etc. are quite okay for naturally-ephemeral content but if you
want to share a stable/growing bookmarks collection, or even cooperate with
others sharing their own, there's nowhere to do it. DMOZ used to work quite
well aside from the usual controversies relating to its centralized
moderation, and a federated variety of that plus something like
delicious/stumbleupon for "tags" and folksonomy would be interesting to
experiment with.

~~~
sawaruna
>if you want to share a stable/growing bookmarks collection, or even cooperate
with others sharing their own, there's nowhere to do it.

There's [http://are.na](http://are.na)

------
qwerty456127
Cool! I was looking for a service which would auto-tag my bookmarks kind of
like Del.Icio.Us did long ago. Pocket requires a premium account for this
(which I find slightly overpriced) so I was looking for alternatives (can
anyone suggest any by the way?) and now I see Del.Icio.Us coming back! That's
a lucky coincidence! I would prefer to avoid exposing the list of bookmarks I
have made, however. All I want to share is tags, without information about who
exactly bookmarked what.

------
localhost
Many, many years (15!) ago Jon Udell posted a screencast that introduced me to
del.icio.us [1] through the lens of evolving tagging vocabularies in public
discourse, and I still remember it to this day. Well worth watching to see
this time capsule of what the web once was.

[1]
[http://jonudell.net/udell/gems/delicious/delicious.html](http://jonudell.net/udell/gems/delicious/delicious.html)

------
cryptos
I had a large link collection there, but migrated away when the stumbling
began. After trying some of these services, I've settled with diigo.com and
never looked back. It seems to be a rock solid business that won't appear
anytime soon. As much as I like the idea of a one-man show like pinboard, I
don't want to trust thousands of links to a service with a "bus factor" of 1.

------
nobrains
Delicious popular was my Hacker News back in the day.

------
rasikjain
Wow...I had ton of sites bookmarked in del.icio.us. Was using their service
heavily. Good to see the effort by Maciej to bring it online.

------
chriszhang
I really think a bookmarking service alone is not sufficient for the modern
web. The modern web is ripe with linkrot and disappearing websites.

A bookmarking service combined with user friendly archival website or a user
friendly IPFS is the way to go.

I know there is the Wayback Machine but it takes so long to load an URL that
the user experience suffers.

~~~
azeirah
Pinboard Will archive your links for you, costs a little extra but whatever.

------
incanus77
<3 this so much. I made my leap to self-employment the first time in 2006 on
the back of a Mac del.icio.us client called Pukka. I've been an avid user of
Pinboard (though, these days, not in the social way) but regardless I'm glad
to see del.icio.us come back.

------
random3
I just bookmarked this HN thread on pinboard which I've been using since 2011.
I had used Delicious since 2007 or so until it got too painful to do anything.

I'm thankful for pinboard. I wish there would be an equivalent for Google
Reader and RSS too :)

~~~
drukenemo
NetNewsWire is great:

------
fab1an
Hell yes. A few days ago I word by word googled "Delicious bookmarking
alternative 2020" and was dismayed to find that there does not seem to exist
anything as lightweight today. Can't wait to use delicious again.

~~~
dchest
Pinboard.in, from the current owner of delicious?

------
known
"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man" \--George Bernard Shaw

------
12bits
I find myself periodically looking for delicious alternatives. Out of all the
web apps that have come and gone this was my fav. Bookmarking inside the
browser has never come close to this for me.

------
Jugurtha
This feels like a John Connor pirate radio message.[0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7bSYG0qL3Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7bSYG0qL3Y)

------
donatj
Interesting. I was literally clearing out my bookmark bar the other day and
way at the end was a link to del.icio.us and it didn't work. Interesting to
see it picked up again.

------
simonswords82
So weird, I was only thinking about del.icio.us yesterday. I tried both that
and delicious.com and both were still offline < 24 hours ago. The timing of
this is uncanny!

------
kelvin0
So I'm not clear on what this is about? I seem to be missing a piece of the
puzzle. It seems related to some type of nostalgia regarding delicious?

Glad if someone can clarify.

------
xabi
Wow, it used to be one of my daily sites to visit. I also created a web called
populicio.us with data from del.icio.us.

------
kontxt
Kontxt.io is a modern version of Del.icio.us, but it has advanced features
like inline highlights, comments, etc.

------
MH15
I love how he doesn't even link to Pinboard. It seems he's doing this just out
of personal obligation.

------
gregjw
I thought he offered to move everyone over to Pinboard after acquiring it, I
wonder why hes reviving the site.

------
dgeiser13
People would have paid for del.icio.us. That just goes to show you how popular
it was.

------
sonicggg
I posted the exact same crap 6 days ago :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23922252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23922252)

1p, 0 comments Not that it matters, but what is the rule for something gaining
traction here? It seems totally arbitrary.

~~~
ralphael
luck of the draw, busy day on the site, time of day ..can be many things.

------
gkanai
Memepool was before del.icio.us but Memepool was not open to everyone...

~~~
joshu
i'm working on bring it back, gen!

------
anildigital
Wow! (I was early adopter and heavy use of del.icio.us) What about you?

------
pvelagal
I used delicious and i loved it.. i am wondering how it will look now..

------
pupdogg
Some great old memories right here! Thank you for doing this.

------
microcolonel
Awesome, I missed del.icio.us, it is my childhood.

------
chaz6
del.icio.us was by far my favorite place to store bookmarks. I hope it comes
back similar to the original. Thanks for keeping it alive!

------
nikolay
Isn't this the Pinboard.in's author?

------
dirtyid
Still one of my favourite urls of all time.

------
maxraz
I almost forgot about this one. Nostalgic.

------
thrownaway954
didn't delicious.com point to del.icio.us??? this currently doesn't work.

------
circa
wow great news. I used it all the time back in the day!

------
KingOfCoders
Fond memories.

------
tunnuz
Used to love this, thanks for the effort!

------
rafaelturk
Good vibes!

------
restlessdesign
What a guy

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Hmm next what, people will abandon Facebook and flock back to thematic PHPBB
forums?

(I honestly can't wait!)

~~~
Grumbledour
I occasionally wonder where forums have gone.

There are communities still out there, but there seems to be no modern forum
software? They have either been around forever or, if a bit newer, do nothing
without mbs of JS.

Now that activitypub is here, there seem to be half a dozen reddit clones in
development. Microblogging and social media are also everywhere, but what
about forums? What about topic-centric, lasting conversations instead of hot-
topic and people-centric chats with no history?

~~~
KajMagnus
> topic-centric, lasting conversations

Discourse, Flarum, Talkyard (which I'm developing).

GitHub's new Discussions feature?

Lemmy? [https://github.com/LemmyNet/lemmy](https://github.com/LemmyNet/lemmy),
"Building a federated alternative to reddit in rust" (how does it matter that
it's a reddit alternative? it can still be topic-centric etc?)

------
aahhahahaaa
Maciej Cegłowski is a generally clever and entertaining guy. Check out his
(mostly unrelated) blog too... it's very well written.

[https://idlewords.com/](https://idlewords.com/)

------
1123581321
Why is this posted now? Macej bought Delicious a few years ago.

~~~
relyks
Looks like he'll be putting it back up relatively soon according to what he
posted there

~~~
1123581321
Thanks. I reread the history and see that’s new information now. My fault for
misremembering.

------
raister
Why? There's a lot of synchronising apps saving your bookmarks already - this
wagon has passed...

~~~
sanxiyn
Delicious was a social bookmarking site, not a bookmark synchronisation
backend.

